# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ξάνθης >  Xanthi Wireless Network

## judjer

geia sas !! katarxin sigharitiria gia to site sas kai akoma perisotero gia to diktio pou steinete !!  ::  
tha ithela na zitiso tin voitheia sas sto stisimo asirmatou diktiou stin xsanthi !!
thelo protou vgalo kapia anakoinosi gia na vro endiaferomenous na matho kapoia pragmata gia to stisimo enos tetiou diktiou , ti mporei akrivos na kanei kai poso peripou tha kostisei ston kathena pou tha thelei na sindethei !!
euxaristo gia ton hrono sas kai elpizo na min sas ponokefaliasa !!
 ::  
filika!!

----------


## dti

Χαιρετούμε το XWN (Xanthi Wireless Net)!

Κατ' αρχήν θα σου πρότεινα να διαβάσεις τα F.A.Q.'sστο site μας, αλλά και σε άλλα sites, όπως:
SalonicaWireless.net: Πώς να ξεκινήσω
MelbourneWireless: The FAQ

Οι πιο απλές εφαρμογές μέσα από ένα wlan: online games, VoIP, videoconference, audio streaming, filesharing, Internet sharing, ΔΩΡΕΑΝ χωρίς να πληρώνεις τίποτε σε κανέναν telco, αφού βέβαια αγοράσεις το απαιτούμενο hardware και εξασφαλίσεις πρόσβαση στο Internet (για το Internet Sharing). 

Το κόστος κυμαίνεται ανάλογα με το τί είναι μέσα στο δίκτυο ο κάθε κόμβος. Βασικά το κόστος για μία κάρτα PCMCIA - PCI είναι περίπου $65, για ένα access point περίπου $100, για κατευθυντική κεραία 15dbi περίπου $45, για omni 12 dbi $105, 15 μ. καλώδιο LMR400 με Ν connectors $56, pigtail $22. Σε όλες αυτές τις τιμές υπολόγιζε επιπλέον ένα 35% περίπου για έξοδα μέχρι την Ελλάδα (μεταφορικά, ΦΠΑ, εκτελωνισμό, κλπ).

----------


## domus

Μία απορία που την έχω...  ::  

Δεν υπάρχει σε ολόκληρη Ευρώπη μία εταιρία που να διαθέτει τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό ώστε να γλυτώσουμε ΦΠΑ, εκτελονισμούς, πολλά μεταφορικά κλπ.; Απορία το έχω!  ::

----------


## drf

> Μία απορία που την έχω...  
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει σε ολόκληρη Ευρώπη μία εταιρία που να διαθέτει τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό ώστε να γλυτώσουμε ΦΠΑ, εκτελονισμούς, πολλά μεταφορικά κλπ.; Απορία το έχω!



φυσικά και υπάρχουν τέτοια sites! ρίξε μια ματιά στα links που έχουν αναφερθεί κατά καιρούς στο e-commerce topic! Αλλά να έχεις στο νου σου ότι απο ΗΠΑ και πάλι έρχονται φθηνότερα... Αρκεί να δεις αντίστοιχες Ελληνικές τιμές.. πχ Πλαίσιο...  ::

----------


## stoidis

> Μία απορία που την έχω...  
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει σε ολόκληρη Ευρώπη μία εταιρία που να διαθέτει τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό ώστε να γλυτώσουμε ΦΠΑ, εκτελονισμούς, πολλά μεταφορικά κλπ.; Απορία το έχω!


Άντε να το ακούσει κανένας ξύπνιος έμπορας να δούμε κι εμείς καμιά άσπρη μέρα και αυτός  ::

----------


## judjer

mia erotisi to diktio leitourgei kai san omprela opos leitourgoun ta kinita?

----------


## stoidis

Αν εννοείς με κυψελοειδή τρόπο, ναι, μπορεί να λειτουργήσει έτσι. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να έχουμε roaming από το ένα access point στο άλλο. Αυτό βέβαια απαιτεί κατάλληλα στημένο εξοπλισμό και σίγουρα ένα backbone.

----------


## judjer

diladi tha hreiastei diaforetiko eksoplismo ? backbone ti akrivos einai auto dioti den exo katalavei ?

----------


## Alexandros

Χμ...  ::  

Απλή ερώτηση, η απάντηση θα μπορούσε να πάρει σελίδες. Εν συντομία (μια από τις πολλές προσεγγίσεις και ας με συγχωρέσουν οι θεωρητικοί):

Ένα οποιοδήποτε Δίκτυο Υπολογιστών κάποιου μεγέθους (όπως το σχεδιαζόμενο AWMN) και ανεξάρτητα τεχνολογίας που χρησιμοποιείται (ασύρματες συνδέσεις, συνδέσεις LAN, συνδέσεις WAN) αποτελείται από τα παρακάτω μέρη/λειτουργίες. Ας σημειωθεί ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις κάποιες λειτουργίες συνδυάζονται (γεωγραφικά ή από πλευράς εξοπλισμού, δηλαδή εκτελούνται στο ίδιο μέρος ή/και στο ίδιο σύστημα):

*Πελάτες ή χρήστες (Clients):* Δεν παρέχουν υπηρεσίες διασύνδεσης σε άλλους Clients, απλά χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο για δικό τους ώφελος. Αν και φαίνονται άχρηστοι  ::  η υποστήριξή τους είναι ο λόγος ύπαρξης κάθε δικτύου. Παραδείγματα στο Internet είναι οι περισσότεροι Dial up χρήστες, στο AWMN θα είναι κυρίως PCs με μια ασύρματη κάρτα και εξωτερική ή εσωτερική κεραία για να συνδέονται στο δίκτυο.

*Συστήματα παροχής πρόσβασης (Access Nodes):* Είναι οι συσκευές στις οποίες συνδέονται οι πελάτες. Σε ένα ασύρματο δίκτυο είναι τα ονομαζόμενα Access Points. Στο Internet είναι συνήθως διάφοροι Access Servers που παρέχουν δυνατότητα σύνδεσης με Dial up (PSTN ή ISDN), DSLAMs για DSL πρόσβαση κ.λπ. Πολλές φορές συμπίπτουν με τα ονομαζόμενα Σημεία Παρουσίας ενός Internet Service Provider (POPs).

*Συστήματα Διανομής (Distribution Nodes):* Συγκεντρώνουν και συνδέουν πολλαπλά Access Nodes με τον κορμό. Πολλές φορές και για λόγους αξιοπιστίας της σύνδεσης χρησιμοποιούν δυο ανεξάρτητες συνδέσεις για τη σύνδεσή τους. Στο AWMN νομίζω ότι θα είναι επίσης λειτουργία των συστημάτων του κορμού, στο Internet είναι συνήθως λειτουργία κάποιων από τα κεντρικά σημεία παρουσίας (μεγάλα POPs). Σε σχετικά μικρότερα δίκτυα πολλές φορές συμπτύσσεται αυτή η λειτουργία με τον κορμό.

*Συστήματα κορμού (Core Nodes):* Το μαντέψατε, διασυνδέουν μεταξύ τους τα συστήματα διανομής. Επειδή καλύπτουν πολλούς χρήστες λόγου του μεγάλου αριθμού σημείων διανομής και μέσω αυτών σημείων πρόσβασης και μέσω αυτών τελικά πελατών, σχεδόν πάντα συνδέονται μεταξύ τους με περισσότερες από μια συνδέσεις, ιδανικά μέσω διαφορετικών δρόμων για να μειωθούν περιπτώσεις μοναδικού στοιχείου δυσλειτουργίας (Single point of failure). Παραδείγματα συστημάτων κορμού σε έναν ISP είναι ένας περιορισμένος αριθμός κόμβων (π.χ. σε πέντε σημεία παρουσίας, Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη, Πάτρα, Ηράκλειο, Γιάννενα). 

Για να απαντήσω και στην ερώτηση, στο AWMN, φαντάζομαι (μια και δεν έχει καταλήξει ακόμα ο τελικός σχεδιασμός) όταν λέμε Backbone node εννοούμε έναν ενοποιημένο Distribution και Core κόμβο, που θα συνδέετεται συνήθως με άλλους δυο αντίστοιχους με τελικό στόχο την κάλυψη όλης της Αθήνας (Λειτουργία Core). Σε αυτούς τους κόμβους θα συνδέονται τα σημεία πρόσβασης τα οποία θα καλύπτουν τους τελικούς χρήστες (πελάτες, clients) (Λειτουργία Distribution). Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις στο ίδιο σημείο που είναι ένας κόμβος του backbone, εφόσον γεωγραφικά/τοπολογικά βολεύει θα συνυπάρχει (colocation ή και στον ίδιο Υπλογιστή) και ένα σημείο πρόσβασης (Access point) που θα καλύπτει τους γύρω χρήστες.

Συγνώμη αν κούρασα αυτούς που τα γνωρίζουν ήδη. Τέλος και επειδή στην εποχή μας τα πράγματα έχουν γίνει ακόμα πιο πολύπλοκα και οι παραπάνω ρόλοι δεν είναι πάντα σαφείς (αλλά υπάρχουν) και πολλές φορές επεκτείνονται ή τροποποιούνται, ευχαρίστως να συζητήσουμε οποιαδήποτε διαφορετική προσέγγιση.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Achille

Πάρα πολύ καλή η απάντησή σου, την έβαλα στο wiki με το WikiName "ΔίκτυοΥπολογιστών" (με μικρές αλλαγές).
http://fantasy.cslab.ntua.gr/awmn/_c4_d ... 3_f4_fe_ed

Επίσης την πέρασα και σαν ερώτηση στο FAQ του wiki.
http://fantasy.cslab.ntua.gr/awmn/_d3_f ... 3_e5_e9_f2

Αλέξανδρε δεν κάνεις τον κόπο να μου στείλεις login/pass να σε βάλω στο wiki να βοηθήσεις; Δεν είναι δύσκολο, όσο κόπο έκανες να γράψεις αυτό το post θα έκανες και αν το είχες γράψει στο wiki!

----------


## Alexandros

Σε ευχαριστώ Αχιλλέα  ::  !

Wiki, ένα από τα πάρα πολλά πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζω παρά μόνο το όνομά τους (και ή τα άτιμα τα πράγματα αυτής της κατηγορίας αυξάνονται γεωμετρικά ή εγώ ξεχνάω με τον ίδιο ρυθμό  ::  ). Φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον όμως, θα δω μέσα στην εβδομάδα τι μπορώ να κάνω και θα σου πω.

Αλέξανδρος

----------

sto faq stin erotisi: Χρειάζεται κάποια ειδική άδεια για να αγοράσω και να χρησιμοποιήσω τον εξοπλισμό lete oti prepei na ginei aitisi stin EETT an mpei keraia stin taratsa auto poso diskolo einai ?

----------


## Alexandros

Στην περίπτωση χρήσης εξωτερικής κεραίας αυτό που χρειάζεται δεν είναι αίτηση αλλά δήλωση (πολύ λιγότερη γραφειοκρατία και εφόσον έχει συνταχθεί σωστά και είναι εντός των ορίως του νόμου) δεν τίθεται θέμα αρνητικής απάντησης.

Στο site της EETT μπορείς να βρεις την αίτηση και οδηγίες συμπλήρωσής της. Συγκεκριμένα:

Αίτηση:
http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/telec/wirel ... sGreek.doc

Οδηγίες:
http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/telec/wirel ... ionsGr.pdf

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## judjer

to diktio prepei na pernaei stantar apo eksoterikes keraies ?
as poume oti ena paidi thelei na sindethei me enan allo 300 metra makria me polikatikies anamesa tous hreiazetai keraia ?
akoma me eksoteriki keraia exo provlima dioti den exo kathari optiki epafi (kana dio polikatoikies mono  ::  ) autos o hristis mporei na sindethei mazi mou me keraia ?

euxaristo !!

----------


## dti

> as poume oti ena paidi thelei na sindethei me enan allo 300 metra makria me polikatikies anamesa tous hreiazetai keraia ?
> akoma me eksoteriki keraia exo provlima dioti den exo kathari optiki epafi (kana dio polikatoikies mono  ) autos o hristis mporei na sindethei mazi mou me keraia ?


Στα 300 μέτρα με πολυκατοικίες ανάμεσά σας και χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία, ...*ΕΧΑΣΕΣ!* Ισως και με κεραία εξωτερική... γιατί έχει αποδειχθεί οτι αν δεν υπάρχει αρκετός ελεύθερος χώρος γύρω από την κεραία, δε δουλεύει τίποτε... 
Δείτε μήπως μπορείτε να συνδεθείτε εξ αντανακλάσεως με κάποιο μεγάλο μεταλλικό αντικείμενο (διαφημιστική πινακίδα, προβολέας γηπέδου, γερανός, κλπ.). Λόγω της μικρής απόστασης, είναι εφικτό.

----------


## judjer

pio pithano stin ksanthi na vro 6 metra kontari gia na valo keraia gia na ton do para na vro diafimistiki pinakida  ::  auto pou eipes gia ton provolaia gipedou mallon ginetai alla tha prepei na anevoume sta 900-1000 metra kai den ksero pros ta pou koitazei o provoleas !!

----------

